# What does SMC stand for?



## Middlemarch (Aug 7, 2005)

Newbie question:  What does SMC mean?  As in, 
"SMC Pentax-FA 28mm 1:2.8 autofocus wide angle lens"


----------



## Dweller (Aug 7, 2005)

aaccording to this page 



> SMC stands for Super Multi Coat, which is a Pentax lens coating technology that is supposed to greatly reduce unwanted reflections inside the lens


----------



## Middlemarch (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks.  :thumbup:


----------

